

New Mac Pro Available for Online Orders - emp_
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-mac/mac-pro?

======
mgkimsal
Dunno why, but I've always felt Apple (and others too) seem to chintz out on
the 'upsell' portion. I just configured a new Mac Pro for $13k, and I still
need to tack on another $69 for a trackpad. WTH? Couldn't they say - "hey,
you're buying a machine for over $5k - would you like a complimentary mouse or
trackpad with this?"

EDIT: yes, I do know why. It feels stingy. That's why.

~~~
sbuk
If you're prepared/have $13k to spend on a Mac Pro, what's $69?

~~~
scrrr
This reminds me of: If you are paying 20k for a car whats 500 extra for the
CD-changer? What about the heated rear view mirrors? These things add up. Just
saying be careful with that thinking in general. :)

~~~
mgkimsal
Agreed, except these are even smaller. Well.. maybe not on a $3500 computer -
a keyboard/mouse extra is 3% of the sales price. but... When you configure it
to be $6k, or $10k... dinging someone for an extra $100 just feels
cheap/stingy.

------
k-mcgrady
They're offering a Sharp 4K monitor as an add-on in the configuration. Costs
£3,499.

~~~
FireBeyond
Well, there goes my decision to wait. Apparently the updated Cinema Display is
not coming any time soon - certainly not before February. Seems like today
would have been the perfect day to announce it.

So Apple's high end display option is still a Thunderbolt Display that
requires a Magsafe - Magsafe 2 adapter, only supports TB1, and only has a USB2
hub...

------
darkstar999
I don't get it. Who is the market for these, and why?

~~~
keithwarren
You ever tried to edit 4K video? Real time editing is very important to post-
production studios and when you are adding effects, rendering etc in a time
sensitive environment - and you are a Final Cut person - then this is a great
tool.

This is not for your average dev or photo person, this is legitimately a 'Pro'
machine aimed at very small a subset of Apple customers who actually mean
quite a bit to the company. It is a quality perception game, when Hollywood is
using your stuff you gain a certain mystique.

~~~
tribaal
But then, wouldn't you want a beefier machine? 64Gb of RAM seems a bit on the
low side for such tasks.

I would also think having multiple disks would be a pretty important feature
(so you can stripe them for speed...) A single SSD? Really?

~~~
keithwarren
For video editing, proc and gpu are actually the important parts once you hit
a certain point with ram and disk. Think about it, 4K videos in raw form are
about 15gb per minute so you need a threshold of swapping and loading with ram
and disk that allows you to move data in and out fast enough so the editing
can be done in ram but you experience no lag as the user.

With disk in PCIe and a good controller you are getting around 1gb per second
disk action so you have more than enough headroom.

~~~
tribaal
Ah, that makes sense. Thanks for your explanation :)

------
patrickg
I wish this would be half the price tag... I'd buy it right away.

Quoting from the page: "What's in the box - Mac Pro, Power Cord, Keyboard and
Mouse sold separately".

Funny that one of the three items really doesn't belong on that list.

~~~
cwe
No oxford comma: 'keyboard and mouse' are one entry in the list.

------
rch
Add $3000 for the 12 core. Really?

Edit: actually , all together it still comes to what was projected. I just
didn't expect so much of it to be in the CPU.

~~~
brianwawok
This is more Intel not Apple.

[http://ark.intel.com/products/75283/](http://ark.intel.com/products/75283/)

Retail price for that CPU is 2.7k... you are paying maybe a $500 markup?

~~~
alexkus
Closer to $1000, but that's not surprising really.

I believe the "3.5GHz 6-core with 12MB of L3 cache" chip is this one
[http://ark.intel.com/products/75780](http://ark.intel.com/products/75780)
which has an RRP of $583.

The difference in retail prices for those two chips is $2031 (2614-583) but
you're paying Apple $3000 for that upgrade.

~~~
brianwawok
That seems reasonable.

Order a Dell and upgrade the ram. I bet you pay > 33% markup.

Or go order a car and get the premium Boise sound system. I bet you also pay >
33% markup

------
mgkimsal
"Available to ship: February"

~~~
paljasma
There was "December 30" when I looked 3-5 hours ago.

------
taopao
Ten thousand fuckin' bucks.

They'll sell dozens!

------
mathnode
Another release of pro hardware from Apple. Another slew of comments
everywhere from laptop peasants who don't understand the pro market, and can
barely comprehend the competition.

